# إزاي تجيب الضغط لمشرف المنتدى شديد اوى وما حدش يزعل منى



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

المشرفين رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء قبل ما تتخذوا اي اجراء قراءة الموضوع 
عزيزي العضـو اللي عاوز يرفــع ضغــط المشرفيــن... 
يتبـع التعليمــات التاليــه وسيجـد نفســه مطــرود من كل المنتديات ان شاء الله

ماعليك الا انك تفتح ودانك وتفتح معايا .. وانا اضمن لك كل شي مع قطع الغيار ,, 

وكــل شي موضـح بالأمثــله لتسهيــل استخـدامهــا: 

(( نحــن في خــدمــة الشعـــب ))


1) أدخــل اي منتدى واكتب أي موضــوع مالهوش دخــل في هذا المنتدى الموضوع في وادي والمنتدى في وادي

مثال .... اكتب موضوع رياضي في المنتدى حوار الأديان ,, 

ويفضــل لو تكتـب عليه (( ارجــوا التثبيـت )) يكون لها طعم احسن واحلا 

2) خـذ لك موضـوع نازل جـديد من أي منتدى انسخـه واكتبـه بإسمك مره ثانيه في نفس المنتدى 

ويفضــل تكتب عليـه ((( فكــره جديــده ))) 

(( هنا المشــرف يدوخ.... مايعرف فين المكـرر عشــان يحــذفه )) 


3) لا تشارك في أي منتدى ولا ترد على أحد .. وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة تحطك عضو فعال وكل يوم أرسل تظلّم إذا ماعبروك؟؟ 

(( صدقني اذا ماعبروك اضرب بوز واتئمص... اضمن لك الترقيه إلى 

عضو يحمل وسام))

4) اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكـاوي والإقتراحــات ((الحقوووووووني ياشباب )) طبعـا بيجيلك المشرف طاير 

:flip: واكتب في الموضوع (( واحــد صفــر )) وجنبها صـوره واحــد يضحــك 

5) شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح في المنتدى .. في كل موضوع اكتب (( كأني شايفه في منتدى ثاني)) 

((خلي العالم تــفهم أنه مسروق))


6) ادخل على أي موضوع مثبت ... وأكتب عليه ارجو الرفع

7) حاول ترد على المواضيع القد يمه ..... طلع الغبار 

والجديده خليها تنزل 

(( كده تقلب القسم بتاع المشرف فوق تحت )) 


شوف لك مشرف أو مشرفه وتلزق فيه.........كل يوم إرسله رسائل خاصه تقـول له 

ايه رايك فى هذاك الموضــوع... حاسس انه مش حلو احذفه الله يخليك ... ولا هذاك الموضـوع حلو ثبته الله يخليك 

(( هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف ))

9) دقق في إملاءات المشرفين... ورد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا تجيب سيرة الموضوع

وعندما تصـل حالة تهـورك إلى درجــة الغليــان فما عليك سوى : 

لا تزعلو يا حبايبي المشرفين والمشرفات من زمان ماضحكناش 

ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
و المشرف العام مايرمينيش بره المنتدى​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يناير 2007)

امممممممممممممم 
شكل روك هيطردك يامينا......
عايز تجيب الضغط للمشرفين ياخويا ...هههههههههه اطمئن المحمدين جابهولهم من زمان لدرجه ان بقى عندهم حصانه


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

يارب ميعملهاش​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 يناير 2007)

*لا بقى يا مونمون 
انت لية الضغط للمشرفين دول غلابة وطالعة عينهم كمان تجبلهم الضغط*


----------



## emy (27 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى الموضوع ده يا مينا بس ليه يعنى عايز تجبلهم الضغط علشان يطردوك 
لا حاول بقى تغير الموضوع وتقعد تشكر فيهم اوى وقولهم مش انا اللى عامل الموضوع ده علشان تبقى مشرف ههههههههههههههههه
لا بس حلو اوى الموضوع


----------



## Nemoo (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمررروركم الكريم


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 يناير 2007)

عادي اية المشكلة 
هاتتوقف سعادتك بس 
والاي بي بتاع الجهاز هايتعرف ومش هاتخش تاني المنتدى
وخلي بالك ياشباب
اي حد هايخش الموضوع دة
خلاص اتسجل في دفاتر امن  المنتدى
وبقة معرووف هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> عادي اية المشكلة
> هاتتوقف سعادتك بس
> والاي بي بتاع الجهاز هايتعرف ومش هاتخش تاني المنتدى
> وخلي بالك ياشباب
> ...


 

عسل, و نحرر كل مشاركاته و نخليه في مواقف بايخة... 

ايه رأيك يا رامي نعمل موضوع نسميه ازاي تجيب الضغط لاي عضو في قسمك يا مشرف؟ ههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا معاك يازعيم
بص هاقولك فكرة حلوة
احنا نعمل فرقة نسميها التفجير والدعوة
واي عضو يعمل كدة
نروح نجيبة من بيتة الفجر 
نشربة كباية كابشينو من الحلو دة اكيد فاهمني 
وياريت لو يكون عندة امتحان ونجيبة قبل الامتحان بنص ساعه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 يناير 2007)

*مفترى الصراحه يا رامى كابتشينو  وقبل الامتحان

بس انا مع روك فى موضوع  ازاى تجيب لعضو الضغط يا مشرف 
:t33: :t33: ​*


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي حبيبي روك*



My Rock قال:


> عسل, و نحرر كل مشاركاته و نخليه في مواقف بايخة...
> 
> ايه رأيك يا رامي نعمل موضوع نسميه ازاي تجيب الضغط لاي عضو في قسمك يا مشرف؟ ههههه


 
*أنا يا روك بقي بعرف أجيب الضعط لأي عضو خنقني *
*ومن غير زعل*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ولو عيزني أسعدكم قلولي*
*هههههههههههه*
*ولا عزاء للأعضاء*
*ههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 يناير 2007)

*شوفوا يا روك انت تدور في ملف الامن بتاع   Nemoo
وتشوف قبل ما يجي المنمتدي كان فين احتمال يكون 
فيه حد جنده من الاخوان المحمدي  :ranting: ووعده بكيسن 
تمـر وحورية لو جاب الضغط لمشرفين المنتدي 
_ بصراحة انا شاكك فيه 
بس برافو عليك يا نيمووووووووووووو *:yahoo:


----------



## Nemoo (28 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *شوفوا يا روك انت تدور في ملف الامن بتاع Nemoo*
> *وتشوف قبل ما يجي المنمتدي كان فين احتمال يكون *
> *فيه حد جنده من الاخوان المحمدي :ranting: ووعده بكيسن *
> *تمـر وحورية لو جاب الضغط لمشرفين المنتدي *
> ...


 

عزيزى لو دخلت منتدى حوار الاديان هتعرفنى وهل انا منحاز للمحمدين ولا ضضدهم 
اولا كفايه الى بنسمعوا  ومتخلنيش اقول ان ابن خالى اتقتل من اسبوعين على ايد ارهابى مسلم ف الزقازيق  لو تسمع عنها دخل محل عمله وقاله ياكافر كذا مره ودبحه بعد عده طعنات فى جسمه وللعلم دى مش اول حادثه بالشكل ده هل لو جابولى الدنيا كلها هرضى انى لو حتى ابص لواحد منهم انى اكلمه​


----------



## رامى جرجس (28 يناير 2007)

بجد انا مبسوط جدااا منكم جميعااا عشان تفكيركم واسلوبكم فى طريقة التعبير عن ارائكم جميله جدااا
انا بجد بشكر رب المجد عشان اعطى لى هذه الفرصه انى اشترك معكم فى خدمته هنا على هذا المنتداى 
الاكثر من رائع بدون مجامله انتوا جميعااا عاملين جو غير عادى لهذا المنتداء كما اشكر المشرفين جميعاااااااا
على السماح للاعضاء الموجودين فى هذا المنتداء بتعبير ارائهم فى اى موضوع بصراحه شديده دون حظر   
اقصد دون تحديد نقاط محدده للتكلم فيهاااااااااا بمعنى واضح انهم متسامحين لفهم اسلوب الشباب بكل طريقه اين كانت بس بدون اى تعليق مرفوض باسلوب غير واضح من تعاليم المسيحيه 
واخيرااا اشكر الله انه اعطى لى هذه الفرصه لى اشترك معكم  فى خدمه رب المجد وحده 
الله يكون معاكم جميعااا ويثبتكم فى محبته 

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.


يوحنا 3:16


                                                                                        ابن البابا كيرلس السادس

انا اسف اذا كنت طولت عليكم بجد اسف بس انا قلت رائى بكل صراحه ووضوح فى هذا المنتداء الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Nemoo (28 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> عادي اية المشكلة
> هاتتوقف سعادتك بس
> والاي بي بتاع الجهاز هايتعرف ومش هاتخش تاني المنتدى
> وخلي بالك ياشباب
> ...


 

نسيت انه منن الممكن ان فى برامج تغير اى بى ولا ايه وكمان انه ممكن يغير الابى بتاعه لو مش عنده البرنامج وياسلام لو كان دايل اب كل مره بيدخل على النت فيها الاى بى بتاعه بيتغير


شوف فكره غيرها


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 يناير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> عزيزى لو دخلت منتدى حوار الاديان هتعرفنى وهل انا منحاز للمحمدين ولا ضضدهم
> اولا كفايه الى بنسمعوا  ومتخلنيش اقول ان ابن خالى اتقتل من اسبوعين على ايد ارهابى مسلم ف الزقازيق  لو تسمع عنها دخل محل عمله وقاله ياكافر كذا مره ودبحه بعد عده طعنات فى جسمه وللعلم دى مش اول حادثه بالشكل ده هل لو جابولى الدنيا كلها هرضى انى لو حتى ابص لواحد منهم انى اكلمه​


*
اولا  اسمحلي اقدم لك العذاء في ابن خالك 
ربنا يرحمه ويعذيكم . بس اللي لازم تعرفه 
انه اكيد دلوقتي في حضن الاباء القديسين 
ويكفيه انه مات علي اسم المسيح ربنا يصبركم

 ثانيا شوفت انت اللي زعلت وجالك الضغط  ياعم انا بهزر معاك
المفرض بالروح الحلوه اللي فيك والكوميديه اللي ضحكتنا 
كلنا بيها متتذنقش بسرعة كدا . انت كده فرحت فيك المشرفين*


----------



## Nemoo (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 يناير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> نسيت انه منن الممكن ان فى برامج تغير اى بى ولا ايه وكمان انه ممكن يغير الابى بتاعه لو مش عنده البرنامج وياسلام لو كان دايل اب كل مره بيدخل على النت فيها الاى بى بتاعه بيتغير
> 
> 
> شوف فكره غيرها


 
اي بي الجهاز يانجم:yahoo: :spor22:


----------



## mrmr120 (28 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
انتا لية بتعمل فى المشرفين كدة يانيمووووووووو
حرام عليك 
المشرفين دول بيسهروا علشان احنا ننام 
دول بيجيبوا لنا حلويات علشان احنا ناكل 
بينضفوا الاقسام علشان احنا نوسخ 
لية كدة يابنى 
هههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى اوى اوى الموضوع 
يانيموووووووو​


----------



## meraaa (28 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه ايه يامينا شكلك شايل من المشرفين اوى هما عاملولك ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟ قلنا عشان ناخد احطياطنا
بس بجد موضوع تحفه اوىىىىىىى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (29 يناير 2007)

*اللى يشيل من المشرفين 
يتشال من العضوية احذر يا مينا 
عشان تكسب خدهم بالسياسة واتعلم ان هنا مفيش ديمقراطية *


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي يا مينا لكن لية بتعمل كدة يا مينا في المشرفين مش حرام عليك
ههههههههه


----------



## Nemoo (29 يناير 2007)

اهه هزار  والنتيجه انك سبقتنى فى الرتبه


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

ياخرااااااااااابى ايه الحقد ده هو الحقد ده اللى جايبنا ورا:beee: 
انا عاوزة ابخرك ياجوزى:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

ولا يهمك يا غالي النهاردة لا بكرة اة 
المهم متزعلش 
اخيك ريموووووو


----------



## Nemoo (29 يناير 2007)

المهم انى اتعرفت على اصدقاء زى العسل زيكو  وبقضى معاهم اجمل وقت


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

بتحرجنى بزوقك ده يانيمووو ..اوعى تزعل منى انا بحب اجر شكلك بس:beee: 
واحنا اسعد


----------



## moussa30000 (11 فبراير 2007)

يجماعه بليز انا مش ظاهر عندى حاجه ومش عارف ليه


----------



## الوداعة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إزاي تجيب الضغط لمشرف المنتدى شديد اوى وما حدش يزعل منى*

:yaka: _*حلو اوى الموضوع*__* ده يا مينا 
*__*غير معاملتك معاهم يا مينا هما بيحبوك أوى*_ 






:yaka:​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 فبراير 2009)

*كيف ترفع ضغط دم المشرفين ... مهم جدا.....!!؟؟*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


انا بعد الموضوع دة هطرد من المنتدى

عزيزي العضـو اللي نفسه يرفــع ضغــط المشرفيــن ...
ينفذ بدقه هذه التعليمــات و سيجـد نفســه بإذن الله مطــروداً مع التحيه ...


ماعليك الا انك تنظف اذانك وتفتح معي جيداً .. و انا أضمن لك كل شيء مع قطع الغيار


وكــل شي موضـح بالأمثــله لتسهيــل استخـدامهــا:



احم احم ..
________________________________________
إليكم الأفكار :


فكره (1)


أدخــل اي قسم في المنتدى واكتب أي موضــوع ملوش دخــل بالقسم ده تماماً ... يعني : الموضوع في وادي والقسـم في وادي تاني خاااااالص


مثلاً مثلاً : (( اكتب موضوع عن "الفائده الصحيه للملوخيه" و ضعه في قسـم الكمبيوتر
أو مثلاً ممممممممم موضوع "الناحيه السيكولوجيه في حياة عنتره" و ضعه بالركن الرياضى ..



و يستحسن أن يُكتب عليه (( ارجــوا التثبيييـت )) سيكون له طعم ألذ واحلى ..


-------------------


فكره (2)
خـد لك موضـوع لسه نازل جديد في ركن من الأركان
...... روح إنسخـه واكتبـه بإسمك مره ثانيه في نفس الركن
ويا سلام عليك بقى لو تكتب عليه ((( فكــره جديــده )))
(( هنا المشــرف يدوخ.... و ممكن ميعرفش فين المكـرر عشــان يحــذفه ))


-------------------


فكره (3)


ادخل باسم جديد و لا تشارك في أي موضوع ولا ترد على أحد .. وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة أن تعيِّنك مشرف
هههههههههههههههههه
و كل يوم أرسل لهم تظلّم تطلب سرعة الرد ؟؟
و لح على طلبك بشده ... (من باب السقاله يعني) ...
ساعتها أضمن لك يعملوك مشرف .. لكن على ركن المطاريد


-------------------


فكره (4)
اكتب موضوع في الشكـاوي والإقتراحــات (( الحقني يا مشرف ركن ال.......... ))
طبعـا هيجيلك المشرف جررررررري و مش شايف قدامه
اكتبله خلاص شكرا لحقوني قبلك انت بطئ اوى



-------------------


فكره (5)
شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح و يوجد به تفاعل ..
يعني في كل موضوع قل (( كأني شايفه في قسم ثاني))
خل العالم تــفهم أنه مكرر من ركن ثاني في الملتقى
و هما بقى يدوروا يدوروا يدوروا لحد ما يرتفع الضغط
و هذا هو المطلووووب


-------------------


فكره (6)
ادخل على أي موضوع مثبت ...
وأكتب عليه : للرفع
في ده بقى أحسن لك تطلع بهدوووء ... و تحافظ على كرامتك ... قبل ما يحدث لك ما لا يُحمد عقباه
طبعا فى كل الافكار مش ديه بس يعنى


-------------------


فكره (7)
حاول ترد على المواضيع القديييييييييييمه
( يعني نفّض التراب و طلّع الغبار )
والجديد : طنّشــــه
و بكده تقلب المواضيع اللي فوق تحت و اللي تحت فوق


------------------


فكره (8 )
شف لك مشرف حبـيب وتلزق فيه..
.كل يوم إرسله رسائل خاصه تقـول له : ايه رأيك في هذا الموضــوع أصل حاسس كده انه مش حلو إحذفه الله يخليك ....... ولا الموضـوع ده رهيـب ثبته الله يبارك فيك
هنا المشـرف هيكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف


-----------------


فكره (9)
دقق بشده في إملاءات المشرفين ...
و رد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا تعطي للموضوع أي اهتمام أبداً أبداً


-----------------


وعندما تصـل حالة تهـورك إلى درجــة الغليــان فما عليك إلا ب..... :
فكره (10)
عند تعيين أي مشرف جـديد ... أبدا بالكلام معه وكأنه هو طالب تعيينه ..
مثلاً : والله تستاهل ياراجل بعد التعب اللي انت تعبته تترجي في الاداره و تتحايل عليهم عشان يعينونك مشرف... الغايه تبرر الوسيله


و هــذه تغنيــك عن كل الوســائل اللي راحــت ونسبة نجاحه مليون بالمية ومطرود باذن الله تعالي


----------



## shamaoun (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف ترفع ضغط دم المشرفين ... مهم جدا.....!!؟؟*

هههههههههه افكار عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف ترفع ضغط دم المشرفين ... مهم جدا.....!!؟؟*

_ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للافادة​_


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيف ترفع ضغط دم المشرفين ... مهم جدا.....!!؟؟*



shamaoun قال:


> هههههههههه افكار عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل



اى خدمة لما تنفذها ابقى قولى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..*​


----------



## dark_angel (7 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*موضوع روعة *
*ميررررررررسى كتير*
*بس حاسب على نفسك من المشرفين*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع روعة *
> *ميررررررررسى كتير*
> *بس حاسب على نفسك من المشرفين*​


انا معتمد عليكو لو اطرد انتو تدافعو عنى


----------

